# New loop rims, what type of bolt?



## rokyholler (Aug 23, 2013)

Replacing original MF 35 outer rims that use a bolt with a key on it. The new rim's loops are almost a square shape like a lag bolt would fit into it. I can't find what type of bolts are needed. 

Rims that I purchased
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350560657510?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------

